# Siemens motors



## I-ESON (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder why Siemens motors serie 1PV51... are not in production anymore.
these were 4 poles and rated at very High voltage and rpm's.

Searching into the Siemens.automation website, the available new serie of AC induction motors, water cooled, are the 1PH4... 

Had a look to the details into the catalog, but these new motor are rated at lower rpm's (1500-2000) at 400-480 vAC though the nominal and peak power and torque are very interesting.

Is there any way to use one of these motor (i.e. the higher rated 1ph4-160 serie) for an EV conversion?

Why nobody speaks about these new Siemens motors for EV conversions at all?

thanks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I-ESON said:


> Why nobody speaks about these new Siemens motors for EV conversions at all?
> thanks.


Ask Victor at http://www.metricmind.com/

He is the Siemens EV motor distributor for the US.

Regards,

major


----------



## Art Nova (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, As i know, this motor was designed to be used in EV Ford Ranger.
No EV Ford, No motor for it.


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

Art Nova said:


> Well, As i know, this motor was designed to be used in EV Ford Ranger.
> No EV Ford, No motor for it.


Hi,

There are many other applications where the Siemens motors of series 1PV513X are currently used. The motors are available through HEC (www.hec-drives.com). Please contact HEC for technical details and pricing.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

